# a new book on classical education



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I like this author. Heads up, he is catholic, so if that bothers you, then you won't like it. But I like his way of looking at education, from stuff I have read of his in the past. And you'll see on this page that professors from some of the top colleges in the world agree with him too. =0) Just FYI.

http://angelicopress.wordpress.com/beauty-in-the-word/?csspreview=true


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for linking this. I've put one in my amazon cart.


----------

